# Must see!



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Well this is Luna out the back today, hope you enjoy!
















































































Many thanks and hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Lovely looking dog ! wow what a broad chest so strong !!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow shes huge, well stocky. Lovely looking too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

she is bloody nice, i think her owner already knows wat i think of her tho lol.

for a quick sec i thort that deer was real lol.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL i had to look twice too , glad im not the only one that needs to go to specsavers


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm also in the 'Wow is that a real deer?!' club  Confused me for a moment!!

Luna is beautiful, looks like she could so some real damage! So different to my soppy fluffy complete wuss of a dog!


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks all for your wonderful compliments thats for posting
kindest regards
jessica (akoshi) and we must forget Luna (the dog) woofXwoofX


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful dog. Why are the UK standards and the American/Canadian ones different? You would think they would have universal standards, it's confusing. Not talking your dog Jessica, just a general question...Jill


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

lol its ok dont worry about it, i have no idea why that is, its all confusing to me 
thanks for the comment 
many thanks
&
kind regards
jessica and Luna


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Did Luna go on the skateboard then?


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah she did, but then got of it straight away her excuse was it moved! lol
so she decided to do what she does best and thats poze while i shoot the picture lol


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she looks soo friendly and she looks like she is smiling in most of the pics


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

She looks like such a lovely happy dog 

I love her ears in that last picture


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Luna seems to be getting bigger was she full grown in your first thread.

She is so fun loving, you've done a great job - well done. Luna's zest for life says it all. 

Sue


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

in the first thread i poseted when i first joined she was about 9 months old she is about 12-13 months now lol


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

she's gorgeous, she always looks so happy and jolly


----------



## Barney (Feb 24, 2008)

beautifull dog how old is she


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

Barney said:


> beautifull dog how old is she


Luna is 12 months old 
thanks for all your comments


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Natik said:


> she looks soo friendly and she looks like she is smiling in most of the pics


Snap! I was just going to post the same thing! I love the pictures you post of Luna - she looks such a happy soul, full of life and certainly knows how to enjoy herself!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Aww great pics, Luna is lovely


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

You need to change this dogs name to lovely laughing luna 

Seriously she is lovely thank you for sharing pics cheered me up here no end


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

One of those photos looks like she is talking. I absolutely loved seeing her! She is gorgeous!


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

awwwww thanks you all sooo much for all your great comments
many thanks
&
kindest regards
jessica & Luna


----------

